# Fall in Central IL



## toodamnice (Feb 5, 2012)

Near Funk's Grove, IL... wish I had brought my tri-pod.


----------



## captainkanji (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice pic. I'm in Southern Illinois and hope to get lots of nice Autumn pics this year with my new 7d. Giant City Park should have many opportunities.


----------

